# Unable to extract a zipped file with winrar



## mujeeb (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,
I wanted to know how to extract a zipped file with winrar using the command line? I am able to do this with rar files, but when I try to do it with zipped files I get a message that the file is not a winrar archived file.

I use as below if the compressed file is in Rar format,but i have some file in Zip format and it doesn't work with it...

set unrar=%ProgramFiles%\WinRAR\UNRAR.exe
"%unrar%" x "test.rar" "destination"

Thank You...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you read the documentation that said the console tools do not work with ZIP archives.


----------



## mujeeb (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,I managed to find the output by using winrar.exe instead of unrar.exe..Thanks..

I have another query about BCP command, how to use wildcard in BCP command please?

bcp <database_name>.dbo.<table_name> in "T:\test\ScanLog_QueryOut_On_2010-01-26_18.Bcp" -T -c

i need to use wildcard inplace of "On_2010-01-26_18"

Please help me...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

BCP is not a native command to Windows so I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Maybe this will help you. First hit I found when Google Searching. You should try it some time.
http://www.databasejournal.com/feat...-multiple-Files-to-SQL-Server-using-T-SQL.htm


----------

